# Charging the Ariens Deluxe 30 EFI



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

I just pulled the 30 EFI out of the shed.

Could not start it so I'm presuming the battery is low.

The charge cable has two different colors on it and the connector fits both ways. There is also a stripe showing a neutral cable on the charge wire.
*
Does polarity matter?* The little light on the charger turns green no matter which way I put it. It doesn't seem to fit perfectly.

When i turn the switch i hear it turn on.

I had it on there for about 45 minutes and it still won't start (even with plug in charger.) I've got a full tank of fuel. It's practically brand new. Got it last year.


Appreciate any expertise.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you getting any trouble codes on the ECU?


----------



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

I got it started. Had to try over and over again. I thought the whole idea of EFI was smooth starting.... I have regular fuel in it with stabilizer (over the summer)

Yikes.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not a good testimony for EFI.


----------



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> Not a good testimony for EFI.


I agree. This thing has like 1 hours of use. Should have started right up.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

From the owners manual:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a dublicate thread?


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Are you getting any trouble codes on the ECU?
> View attachment 170800


Oh this looks handy


----------



## Littleeddie (Dec 24, 2020)

jimerb said:


> I got it started. Had to try over and over again. I thought the whole idea of EFI was smooth starting.... I have regular fuel in it with stabilizer (over the summer)
> 
> Yikes.


I had the same problem I was really disappointed and I only use ethanol free gasoline


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

One of the reasons I steered clear of EFI. I really, really, wanted it initially but I've just read of too many people having issues with it along with the added expense. I'm sure EFI is the future, but I'll wait another 5 years or so before I'll take the chance. I just pulled my 28" RapidTrak out last week where it's sat since last winter, with a full tank of VP Small Engine fuel, and it started with a single pull and ran perfectly. I used to drain my tank at season's end, but I would find steel tanks would rust on the inside many times. Now I buy a case of VP Fuel and use it for long term storage. They state you can store it in a vented tank for 2 years with no degradation. I have to say it definitely works.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Zavie said:


> From the owners manual:
> (charge battery every 3 months while in storage)


Now that I saw that, I remember my battery power sprayer has the same message / warning


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

jimerb said:


> I just pulled the 30 EFI out of the shed.
> 
> Could not start it so I'm presuming the battery is low.
> 
> ...


Are you certain that you are on the correct connector, and not errently trying to charge something like a hand warmer? I find it infathomable that the battery connnector would be unkeyed, since it would be instant catastrophic failure if plugged in backwards. You _did_ unplug the battery to connect the charger, right? And I assume you don't hear the fuel pump run when switching on?

To other naysayers, I don't see this as an EFI problem in any way, but rather a failure to RTFM . . .


----------

